# Grand River Poodles



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Home

Does anyone have information on this breeder?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I asked the OP if the interest in this specific breeder was because they wanted to do business with the breeder in question, but I did not get an answer... Please answer the OPs query via PM since we're not sure they're intending to patronize this breeder or if the question was posed to start drama and controversy (which is expressly against the rules.) Thank you!

Barb Plum
Moderator


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you for stopping an activity that drives me nuts which is breeder bashing. It makes the forum much more welcoming to me. Very few breeders are reviewed here without being trashed by someone, oftentimes simply on a cursory review of a website. 

Many breeders concentrate on their dogs, not the web. Don't judge a book by its cover is an old adage that clearly applies to breeder evaluations.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

If someone begins a thread by asking if anyone has "information" regarding a specific breeder, I would assume it's because they're planning to pursue purchashing a puppy from said breeder... This is something that happens often, and I'm mostly OK with it... There have been several members who have been educated on what constitutes a decent poodle breeder compared to a high volume, low quality breeder...

If someone starts a thread asking for opinions and includes the breeder's website link - but doesn't actually intend to purchase a puppy from that breeder, I guess I don't see the point of the thread... they're asking for information, because???? In that case I would believe it is to start some drama... 

If someone has information on this breeder for the OP - they can share it via PM.

Thanks!


----------



## grami (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, what would you like to know?
As the other breeders noted, no drama please, thanks ladies.


----------



## SweetMomBoricua (May 12, 2012)

Please people if you want to buy a poodle, my advise would be to look somewhere else. Grand River poodles have beautiful poodles but their owner is a deceiving woman. Please have her write a contract of sale before you send her any monies. She will try not to give you a contract, when you are paying the shipping fees for the dog like we did, the airline fee was $238.00 but she will charge you $375.00
In her ads she promises to give you a puppy bed, pedigree papers, and vet records. Make sure she puts that in her contract, like us, she put that in her puppy find ad and when we got our puppy from her, we never got the pedigree, vet records, limited papers, and a puppy bed. 
"Most of all" make sure when you do intend to buy a puppy from her make sure you get your AKC limited registration papers.. Because again, we paid $1, 500.00 for a puppy that was supposed to come with papers and extras and did not... That when she starts asking for $500.00 for papers. For us when she did this to us our hearts felt to the floor, we have four small children ages 8- 5 months old. You would think after paying $1, 500.00 for a puppy plus $375.00 per shipping you would get something else than just a puppy in the cage.
Please beware of Grand River Poodles in Perry OH. AKA "the professional poodle breeder of merit who has won unlimited shows and is a down to earth honest person." 
If you want me to email all the proof I have, emails, copies of ads, copies of website, don't hesitate to let me know and I will gladly do so.

Also I have an official letter from AKC that states that the puppy that she sold me and the mother was never registered with them. I can provide a copy of that also. 
Below is the link of a lady that we found, she made a review in Amazon about a product for anti Parasitic for Pets where she mentions Grand River poodle as the breeder who sold her a sick puppy. I copied and pasted her review for all of you to read.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Kocci-Free-All-Natural-Anti-Parasitic-Pets/product-reviews/B002MV9UDS[/ame]
5.0 out of 5 stars Kocci Free for treatment of Giardia, February 25, 2012
By Mahreenah - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Kocci Free - All-Natural Anti-Parasitic for Pets (1oz) (Misc.)
Starting with the reason I bought Kocci Free. In Sept. 2011, I purchased a toy poodle puppy from a "registered" kennel, Grand River Toy Poodles. Unfortunately, after the puppy was in my possession, the breeder became more forthcoming about the dog and the care it received before I purchased it. The puppy did not receive full care from a licensed veterinary office. Her exact statement in an e-mail is "I provide most treatment for the puppies, until which time they are cleared with a final visit to the Vet and transferred to the new owner." The breeder even stated that she docked the puppy's tail herself. Anyway, the puppy was given to me with Giardia and coccidiosus. My vet, in another state, diagnosed the puppy with these problems; the breeder was completely unaware of it or that the puppy's 2 siblings had it. My vet prescribed Metronidazole Liquid 50mg/ml. Following the prescription, exactly, the treatment did not help. I even cut all the fur off the back quarter of the puppy's body so the stools would not stick to his fur or tail. The puppy was being litter box trained and the stools were disposed of immediately. I also wiped the dog after each bowel movement that occurred when I was at home. My vet suggested a second round of treatment with the warning that it may not cure the giardia. After a few days of research, I let my vet know I was going to try Kocci Free instead; there were no objections or questions. I ordered Kocci Free and followed the instructions. During treatment, there was no indication that it was helping; the puppy's stool remained soft. At the puppy's next visit, he was declared free of Giardia. Kocci Free works! The vet requested a follow up visit to re-test; my puppy was still free of Giardia. I have no connection,whatsoever, with the company, Amber Technology. Kocci Free can be trusted and I highly recommend it!! As for the breeder, please feel free to contact me.


----------



## SweetMomBoricua (May 12, 2012)

After all the hell Grand River Poodles put our family through the owner just called us to apologize for all the wrong she did to us. Wow that was amazing. She said that we could keep the dog as a gift for all the emotional damage this situation did to our family and even offered us another puppy. We had to say no on that offer because we already have 2 puppies but that was thoughtful of her. Hope this time around she means what she told us and all her craziness will stop here.


----------



## grami (Jun 3, 2012)

WOw...is the ONLY truth in sweermom's post today
SHE called me to continue her personal drama.


----------



## SweetMomBoricua (May 12, 2012)

grami said:


> WOw...is the ONLY truth in sweermom's post today
> SHE called me to continue her personal drama.


What is going on with you now? I thought you said that everything was ending today? Did you changed your mind again?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Take it to private messages ladies! If this thread gets out of hand it will be closed and there will be warnings administered.

You do not need to air your personal differences here - that's what the PRIVATE MESSAGE function is for.

Thank you!

Barb Plum
Moderator


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Marcoislandmom said:


> Thank you for stopping an activity that drives me nuts which is breeder bashing. It makes the forum much more welcoming to me. Very few breeders are reviewed here without being trashed by someone, oftentimes simply on a cursory review of a website.
> 
> Many breeders concentrate on their dogs, not the web. Don't judge a book by its cover is an old adage that clearly applies to breeder evaluations.


/

So true. You want to know more about the breeder then call them, speak with them. If you can, visit them. We are not all web designers. Gee...I hope thats enough information.


----------

